# Sleeping with friends (the PG version)



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Earlier this afternoon, I couldn't find Dugan. I finally found him crashed out in one of the toy boxes sleeping with his buddies.

I had to throw in a picture of my other sweet boy for all of you too:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, oh my goodness that is an ADORABLE picture!!! What a cutie!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, how sweet! I bet he had you going--that would have been tough to spot him. Little darlin'!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

THAT picture is award winning cute!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, you need to send in that top one next year for the next calendar!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I made it my new desktop picture!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ahhh, you are all so sweet. Debra, Dugan is very flattered to have made it to your desktop:biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love that picture.
He looks like a toy! I can not believe you found him.
kisses to both your boys.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is so sweet, Karen, I think I went into diabetic shock!! ound: Puppies..... sigh........ ADORABLE!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Karen, you need to send in that top one next year for the next calendar!


You took the words right out of my fingers. That is a great picture. We love Brady, too.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, that is the cutest, sweetest picture of Dugan. It belongs on a greeting card.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

This must be the cutest picture I've ever seen and that's because HE chose to sleep in there and you didn't put him in it intentionally. OMG, how ADORABLE!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

How sweet is he??? Who needs a doggy bed when you have a box full of soft toys to sleep on!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That is the cutest. He must prefer sleeping all snuggled up, puppy style!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Wonderful photo of Dugan and his friends. Except for the house training and chewing part, don't you wish we could keep them puppies forever???

Suzy


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Now THAT made me smile!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*That picture reminded me of the "I spy" pictures. I love I Spy books. *
*I spy - one blue ear, one black and white sleeping puppy and a rainbow.*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, thanks so much for heads up to see that special boys pics.
I think that he needs to come back to me, cause if your toys are all in a box- there is something wrong with your household!!  He needs to come here to cuddle with people, while the toys are strewn across the room!! 
I think you are gonna have to get a bigger one soon!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's the cutest picture I have seen! Wonderful!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks like ET when the kids hid him among the toys in the closet! Such a sweet boy!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

...gives new meaning to friends with benefits.....


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

As I sit here typing, he is climbing in his toy chest to take a nap again. That seems to be his new spot.

Now Laurie, just because there are a lot of toys in the toys chest (and we all know that is not the only toy chest around here) doesn't mean there aren't toys all over the room. Here is what the den looks like and it is only 8:45 AM. Nice try:suspicious:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That is so darn cute. That has to be in next years calendar.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What an adorable picture. It would make a great calendar, greeting card poster! Brady looks like a little angel. Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

DRATS!!!! At least I tried!! He is definately a part of the family. Karen, can you email those pics to me?? Thanks.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am in love!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> He looks like ET when the kids hid him among the toys in the closet! Such a sweet boy!!!


That was exactly what I was thinking. OMG! Karen, you really found him like that? that wasn't a pose to get all of us CDL's going? I am GFETE! also relieved...some one actually has more toys than we do!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh how sweet! Karen, he looks like a little stuffed animal sleeping amongst his toys.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I wanted to add...

I remember the first time that Carlito and I came over your house to play, and Carlito's eyes almost bugged out at the sight of so many toys. I think he realized that he'd been gypped by his own parents. :suspicious:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Karen,

That is just the cutest thing ever!!!! I had to call DH over to see.

So sweet - he's a keeper!! Of course, had to show off precious Brady, too!

He has beautiful eyes!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Fortunately, he has climbed in there once or twice before, so I remembered to look in the toybox. Yes, he goes in there on his own and takes a snooze with his friends Now that it is really cold out, he has become quite snuggly with us, blankets and his toys. It is really nice

I know I have issues with toys. I think it stems from being in my 30s and having no kids. The dogs are so greatful for new toys that I just can't help myself. Not long after we got Brady, my neighbors 6 year old came over to play with him. She looked at his toys and said "wow, Brady is the richest dog in the neighborhood." That cracked me upound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen, that picture is so sweet. He's all cuddly and warm in there.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love that picture. I had to show my DH and son. They thought it was so cute too. Definitely a calendar photo. Looks like Santa comes all year long. They're such good puppies.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

adorable!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awwww, Karen.. Dugan is the cutest toy in the box!:biggrin1:
Brady looks comfy in his sopt too!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen, OMG how precious!!!!!!! and the fact that you were looking for him, only to find that sweet little baby in a bundle of toys...!!!!!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

ADORABLE!!! Too cute for words!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, that is just too cute....he sure has the hide and seek game down!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen~ I think that's about the cutest pic, EVER!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

What a great picture. Dugan is so cute.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Dugan looks so cozy.  
I love the pictures!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, that picture is *too* cute. I love him surrounded by his little friends. I want to reach into the toy box and give him a hug. My boys really suffer compared to yours. They have a few toys, but nothing like that.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Karen, that is one of my all time favorite photos. 

And OMG, all of the toys!!!! I can't let my two see these pictures, they'll realize how deprived they are. I'm trying to imagine the time you spend picking up toys.... you need Dale & Cicero to come over - name all of them and teach your two how to put them away.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm wondering, though... is there a rated R version? :suspicious:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Lina, maybe in my younger yearsound:

And, by the way, I wasn't going to buy Christmas presents for the boys since they have quite a few toys already. But, I felt guilty when reading all the stuff everyone was getting their pups, so I went out this morning and bought a few things. Just what the boys need, more stuff!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know it has been said multiple times already, but that is an adorable photo! Thank you for sharing, Karen.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh my god, this so reminds me of my son, Ted. When he was two years old, I couldn't find him anywhere in the house and totally panicked. I had all the neighbors looking for him and was just ready to call the police.......when I found him in his crayola toy box (with the cover on) sleeping peacefully. He's now 24, and we always embarrass him with this story.


----------

